# 68 Krate seat info



## Jetmechco (Sep 2, 2019)

Picked up May 68 (ED******) Apple Krate missing seat and attach hardware.  I'm aware of the spring rear mount, but I'm told it should have a spring pogo in the forward position as well.  Are these difficult to find or are repros available.  Thanks, Ed


----------



## Tomschwinning#1 (Sep 6, 2019)

I have a pogo and floating hardware..pm me if interested


----------

